# The Amish and the Elevator



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

An Amish boy and his father were visiting a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again. The boy asked, ―What is this, Father?‖ The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, ―Son, I have never
seen anything like this in my life, I don’t know what it
is.‖ While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair rolled up to
the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls
opened and the lady rolled between them into a small
room. The walls closed and the boy and his father
watched the small circular numbers above the walls light
up sequentially. They continued to watch until it
reached the last number and then the numbers began to
light in the reverse order. Finally the walls opened up
again and a gorgeous, voluptuous blonde woman stepped out. The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son, ―Go get your mother.‖


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Excellent!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

:lol: I like that one funny


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Phil T said:


> An Amish boy and his father were visiting a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again. The boy asked, ―What is this, Father?‖ The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, ―Son, I have never
> seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it
> is.‖ While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair rolled up to
> the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls
> ...


:lol: Good one.


----------

